# elk ribs



## ismoke53 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm looking for some advise on smoking some elk ribs, not sure what temp and about how long? 

Thanks

{{{{{SMOKE ON}}}}}


----------



## bassman (Sep 8, 2011)

I would do at least the 3-2-1 on them.  I've forgotten how long mine took (it's been awhile) but I'm thinking 225°-240° for the temp.  Don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

3-2-1 is a great place to start.

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------

